

BitCoin - all time high (MtGox) - $49.64USD per BTC - cstrat
http://bitcoinity.org/markets?currency=USD&exchange=mtgox
Looks like the online currency has hit an all time high on MtGox just a few minutes ago...
======
rishimoko
The Euro is an experimental currency. Don't invest time or money in it that
you can't afford to lose. Hackers can break into your account and steal your
Euros in the middle of the night if you don't secure your wallet so never
store your Euros with a third party.

~~~
cstrat
I take it you're a bitcoin supporter :)

~~~
rishimoko
; )

------
cstrat
Almost up to the $50USD per BTC mark.

------
cstrat
Crossed the $50 mark.

